# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Whip ?!

## papa schlumpf

hi,
wie macht man einen whip richtig? gibt es tipps und tricks?
ein genauer ablauf wie man alles macht wäre hilfreich.
greetz.

----------


## prolink88

https://www.downhill-board.com/52703...highlight=whip

----------


## papa schlumpf

danke... hab den thread nichtn gefunden.

----------

